# Young Tradesman needs vehicle, please advise



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay cut to the chase

I still work fulltime during the day for a GC am still learning, but have my own side business and its taking off I need a new vehicle must take it to the GC job sites mon - fri and for side jobs on weekends

Don't need to tow anything maybe a 4 X 8 trailer eventually
Doing Masonry, Carpentry, Drywall Painting Tile e.t.c. was considering a pickup but I cannot pay ins on two vehicles and only have room for one what are your suggestions

I am aiming for the Chevrolet Tahoe/GMC Yukon 5.7V8 tried and true chevy 350 and also I want to start snowplowing eventually must be a good vehicle for everyday driver and big and strong enough for tools materials and possibly eventually plowing

I cannot afford to get materials wet or risk welfare of tools in the bed of a pickup truck plus I would need a toolbox in the back and then I cannot have a locking tonneau cover with the toolbox Cargo Van not an option it must also be a presentable looking daily driver

Vehicles considering please reply why or why not

Dodge Durango
Chevy Blazer/GMC Jimmy
Chevy Trailblazer GMC Envoy
Ford Excursion
Chevy Suburban/GMC Suburban
Chevy Tahoe GMC Yukon XL


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

If this is what you want to do then I would go with a truck. Because you will out grow an SUV pretty quickly. Just get a topper and then you can use the truck for work and for everyday. I started doing side jobs with a Jeep Grd Cherokee and outgrew it in about 3 months. If you must go with an suv, I would go with the Suburban because it can probably haul the most stuff.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm assuming that you're aspiring to be a GC, so you'll end up having a buttload of tools. I'm in the same boat as a remodeler who needs a little bit of everything.

I run a truck and tool trailer combo. I like it because I can detach my trailer and have a normal vehicle to do whatever in, whereas a work van is pretty much always a work van unless you feel like unloading all your tools by hand. I can haul materials/trash in my bed and have all my tools with me at the same trip. That said, my trailer limits my parking ability, however this is really a minor inconvenience that I've experienced over the last year I've had the trailer. This is only a real pain in the ass when I have to back into someone's driveway who lives off of a main road :blink:

Vans on the other hand keep all your tools at the ready and are easy to park and drive. You can also tow a small flatbed trailer for when you have to bring a lot of materials or a load of demolition (which is much less often then when you need all your tools.) They can get a bit cramped, but they are very compact and I could definitely see myself working out of a good extra long service van.

Truck or van is the way to go. SUV's are more for hauling people around and going camping, and therefore are way overpriced for what you'd actually need in a work vehicle. They just don't hold all that much actual cargo because they're designed around hauling people first and stuff second.

Out of anything you do, I would advise this: find a setup that keeps all of your most commonly used tools with you at all times. I worked out of a just a pickup for years, and I spent an hour loading and unloading my tools each day unless I was on a big job where my tools were stored on site. Since I invested in a trailer, I am so much more effective at my job because I'm always ready to go, and I'm also always ready for the unexpected problems we all run into.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I drive a 3/4 ton suburban.

I can fit everything I need in it to trim out a house or install most things I make.

you can fit sheet goods in the back if needed and close the doors.

I would suggest getting one with a tailgate and top glass vs. barn doors (I am considering trying to change mine over to a gate.

I also have a 20' trailer that I use for delivering trim packages or finished products.

A suv will suit your needs well for several years and then some.

there are a few people that run them on here.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

7.3 diesel Excursion.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> 7.3 diesel Excursion.


Yeah, except they are still like 18k with 200k miles.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's all about finding the right truck at the right time. They are out there.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I have seen one's with dash fires for under 8k.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

In my defense, he never posted a budget. :tt2:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't believe how much $$ they still want for those things.

Just because they stopped making them.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

They were that good!
I really want one for a second vehicle. Parking the dually can be a *****. However, I need a bedroom floor more so the Excursion won't happen.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> 7.3 diesel Excursion.


Not a major Ford fan when it comes to the Diesel but the Excursion diesels are nice :clap:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i used to drive a 3/4 6.5 turbo diesel burban for service work and plowing untill.....

it worked well for small service jobs


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Hope you fix it up Rex-sheet metal is cheap off Ebay and if the frame is bent screw it-shim out the metal 

I would love to have an Excursion diesel-saw one awhile back where the put the doghouse of a newer Ford truck on and it looked cool :thumbup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

delete


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2009-RARE-Custom-EXCURSION-F350-Super-Duty-4X4-DVDs-/220790933285?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item33682a4725#ht_500wt_1182

here is an example of the late front end!


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

I would go with a pickup, check out extang they make a tonneau cover that fits against a truck box so you can have the bed loaded and dry.


----------



## blackstonetech (Jun 9, 2011)

I found an impressive online showroom of used but certified vehicles. I was very comfortable to have a deal with these guys. i am not sure abut your required vehicles are available or not but one this is certified. you are going to make hell of the saving if you get a used car from them. sharing the link with you
http://mawarinternational.com/


----------



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Free advertising...hmmmm,,,:whistling


----------

